
Ask HN: What skill should I learn next? - byebyetech
I have 15 years of experience working as a developer. Last 6 years I have been focused on iOS platform. The last new skill i acquired is Swift. I am looking to add next one that make me relevant (or even advance my career) for next 5 years.<p>What should I learn?<p>I have a list of candidates of my own but if you can support one of the following skills or even suggest new one would be great:<p>(not in any particular order)<p>1. Python<p>2. Deep Learning (interested in its applications but afraid of Math)<p>3. Blockchain? (not even sure what I am talking about here)<p>4. Backend development
======
mike-selmo
So I would suggest two! Learn backend dev or deep learning using python.

I recently started a new job and we use python for machine learning and our
backend systems. It was really easy to pick up, but I had a background in PHP
backend. Now I am not in the ML team so I haven't learned too much about it -
I will peek at the code and understand it a little but I enjoy the backend
written in python.

So I would learn 2 at a time, learn how to develop a backend in python. Then
you walk away understanding how backend development works and you can apply
other languages you may know to the concepts, as well as understanding python
more and you can then apply that to other applications outside of backend.

